# Visitenkarten - Layout



## herbi (5. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,...

die Koifreunde Bayern bräuchte Hilfe bei der Erstellung eines Layouts für
Visitenkarten der Größe 48x85.

Wenn das jemand kann, dann könnte er doch bestimmt auch unser Logo verbessern. :beeten

Das täte wirklich Not und außerdem braucht man das auch fürs
Visitenkarten-Layout, denke ich. 

Kann das einer von den Lesenden? ( Bitte,...die Zeit drängt,...! :beeten )


----------



## Christine (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Hallo Herbi,

was ist denn verkehrt an dem Logo - ich finde es in seiner Einfachheit eigentlich sehr gelungen! Die bekanntesten Logos erfolgreicher Unternehmen glänzen durch Einfachheit - z.B. Merc.....-.enz oder die De.....e Bank.


----------



## herbi (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Hallo Christine,..

ich würde dieses Logo auch so lassen,...aber es könnte etwas schärfer in der Auflösung sein,...!!!

Für die Visitenkarten bräuchte ich nur das mittlere Stück,....! Ohne den Regierungsbezirken,...!!!( links und rechts!)

Wenn es etwas schärfer gezeichnet wäre würden sich die Druckereien freuen,...und wir auch,...!


----------



## mitch (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

hi herbi,

so vieleicht


----------



## Christine (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Hi Mitch, 

ich würde den Namen runterziehen, ich find ihn zum Logo zu dominant...


----------



## rainthanner (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Jetzt haben wir nur noch das Problem mit den 300 Dingsbums die die Drucker immer wollen. 

Sieht zwar nicht danach aus, war aber viel Arbeit: 








Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Servus,...

die Visitenkarten haben wir ja super mit euerer Hilfe hin bekommen,... Danke nochmals,..an alle die sich beteiligt hatten,....


Nun würde ich gerne auf der Koifreunde Bayern HP einen Player instalieren,...habe auch schon einen gefunden,...

Porta heist der,...muss aber nicht sein,...bin für alles offen,....!

Könnte jemand diesen Part für mich erledigen,...beziehungsweise Hilfestellung bei der Instalation eines Players helfen,....??

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar,....


Bis dann,....

eilt nicht,...


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

und wo bitte kann man das Endprodukt begutachten?


----------



## robsig12 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

www.koifreunde-bayern.de


----------



## herbi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Servus Manuela und @ all,...

also,...ich /wir würden gerne eine Bildergalerie in die Koifreunde HP einfügen wollen,...!

So das nicht jedesmal ein neues Browserfenster aufmacht,...!!

Etwa so wie hier im Forum,...!!!????

Ist dieses möglich,...??

Dazu habe ich mir mal den Freeplayer von Porta gedownloadet!!

Ich bin aber aber für alles offen,...!!

Danke für euere Hilfe,....


----------



## herbi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Servus,...
kann keiner helfen?? 

:beeten:beeten:beeten


----------



## Platinium76 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

hi....

schau mal bei www.designenlassen.de

hier kann man einen sich Firmenlogo´s, Visitenkarten, Briefköpfe, Internetseiten und alles andere designen lassen...

man gibt einen Auftrag ein mit festgesetzter Prämie....und dann erstellen diverse Agenturen, Design-und Marketing Studenten und jedermann für einen was man haben will....am Ende der Laufzeit wird ein Gewinner bestimmt

Werde das nächsten Monat auch in Anspruch nehmen für das FIrmenlogo meiner Existenzgründung....

und wenn noch jemand professionelle Bilder braucht und keine Rechte verletzen möchte, kann bei www.fotolia.de Bilder für ca 2-10€ kaufen und auf jeder Werbung frei verwenden....hier können auch privat Fotografen bilder einstellen und verkaufen....es gibt für den Künstler eine Verkaufsprovision von 30%....


----------



## herbi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Servus Sascha,...


danke für deine Tipps,...

Leider darf das alles nix kosten da wir ein Stammtisch sind,...und Geld ist mom. Mangelware,...?

Aber auch ich möchte mich "Teilselbstständig" machen und werde bestimmt mal dort Nachfragen,...wusste gar ned das es sowas gibt,....

Danke,....


Was die Koifreunde bräuchten ,..ist ein User der sich mit dem Einfügen einer fertigen "Freegallery" ,....in eine bestehende HP aus kennt,....!!


----------



## herbi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Visitenkarten - Layout*

Servus ,...

habs geschafft,...schaut mal auf die Hp,...

http://www.koifreunde-bayern.de unter Veranstaltungen und dann auf Sommerfest Bilder!!!

Danke an alle die mir helfen wollten,...


----------

